# jvc kwnt 1 problem



## outlawracer1 (Feb 2, 2010)

i just got my unit istalled and i keep getting a reset08 error then i lose my satelite function. i have taken it ou and reconnected it but it just works for about a day and then i have to start all over. any suggestions on what to change or how to fix


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like something is shorting out behind the unit, like s peaker wire or something. Did you install it yourself or have a shop install it?


----------



## outlawracer1 (Feb 2, 2010)

i had a shop install it and i have taken back there three times and each time they rehook it up it works flawlessly for about one day then goes haywire. this last time, we wrapped tape around sirius tuner to make sure jbus cable woulld stay connected but it still is shutting off by itself and now my sirius has gotten to where it just says aquiring signal even though the channel is still broadcasting on my radio. I ccannot change sirius channel now eeither. I dont know what is happening here


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

outlawracer1 said:


> i had a shop install it and i have taken back there three times and each time they rehook it up it works flawlessly for about one day then goes haywire. this last time, we wrapped tape around sirius tuner to make sure jbus cable woulld stay connected but it still is shutting off by itself and now my sirius has gotten to where it just says aquiring signal even though the channel is still broadcasting on my radio. I ccannot change sirius channel now eeither. I dont know what is happening here


 Take it back tell them to fix it or give you your money back as it never worked correctly to begin with.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah...either that or give you an new antenna. They need to make sure the antenna is outside of the vehicle and there is nothing within 3" of the magnetic base.


----------



## outlawracer1 (Feb 2, 2010)

i already tried a new antenna and it is on outside of top of truck


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like an internal issue.

My 2 cents: Walmart now carries JVC, and as soon as Walmart starts to carry a brand of car audio, that brand starts to go downhill in a hurry (Sony, Pioneer, JVC, Dual, Boss, VX3 (walmarts generic brand)).


----------



## one028 (Mar 22, 2010)

outlawracer1 said:


> i had a shop install it and i have taken back there three times and each time they rehook it up it works flawlessly for about one day then goes haywire. this last time, we wrapped tape around sirius tuner to make sure jbus cable woulld stay connected but it still is shutting off by itself and now my sirius has gotten to where it just says aquiring signal even though the channel is still broadcasting on my radio. I ccannot change sirius channel now eeither. I dont know what is happening here


FINALLY!!!! i found someone with the same problem i have with the NT1....for some reason it displays "Aquiring Signal"....beeps for a while, and i cant do anything..i still have a signal and the Sirius is still playing, but i cant select any channels or anything...the only thing that fixes it is, turning off the car for a while....i hate this radio...

Did you fix the problem...i thought it might be a jbus problem for the JVC sirius tuner..i swapped out the tuner, but still have the problem..but didnt switch the cable.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

have you tried another brand of radio?


----------

